# Movie theatre outdoor light... help finding one?



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

We got a call from a local movie theatre that had a big ol' list of various lights they have that are not working. Of course they have a lot of really oddball lights. Most of them I was able to repair, a few indoor theatre sconce lights I had to order some weird parts for.

Outside, they have a row of little lights about 20' up. This is one of them:










It has two MR-16 lamps, one pointing up and one pointing down. There is a threaded cap with a glass plate in it that is supposed to seal the lamps in from water infiltration. This particular one failed, water got in, and the interior of the whole light was fried. Corrosion, gnarley contact points for the MR-16s, etc. I want to replace it.

The outside of the light had no identifying marks whatsoever. I imagine there's probably a sticker or label or something on the inside, but I didn't bother to cut through the black caulking and take the light off.

Does anyone know who makes this light and if I can find a new one somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

How large is the cylinder? How long is it, width etc.?

How old does the theater appear to be? 80's 90's? 
You might check and see if they have some attic stock somewhere too.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JohnR said:


> How large is the cylinder? How long is it, width etc.?


It's about 2 inches diameter or so. Maybe a foot long. The CMUs it's attached to are regular old 8" tall blocks so that's a good reference.



> How old does the theater appear to be? 80's 90's?


The theatre was built (I believe) in the late '90s. It looks a lot older than that because whoever specified light fixtures and stuff was an idiot with no experience with coastal climate conditions. There's a big soffit around the main entrance and the ticket booth with seventeen 10" diameter can lights in it. They used indoor trims and they are nothing but rust piles now.

They've also got 15 thirty foot steel pole lights in the parking lot. They're rusted through so much that two of them have actually snapped in half mid-span within the last couple months. We're giving them a quote to replace them all with more suitable poles. Speaking of which, does anyone know a good supplier for 480 volt single phase LED pole lights? :thumbup:



> You might check and see if they have some attic stock somewhere too.


I did. They have a fairly impressive selection of all sorts of weird light bulbs and s**t but no spare luminaires.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Try this nexttag link I didn't bother to find an exact replica.

Am seeing the style called silo, don't know if that is a style or model


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JohnR said:


> Try this nexttag link I didn't bother to find an exact replica.
> 
> Am seeing the style called silo, don't know if that is a style or model


Thanks for the lead dude, I can figure it out from there :thumbup:


----------

